# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  2 wifi συνδεσεις στο ιδιο PC

## AGGANIS

εχω σταθερο υπολογιστη με ενσωματωμένο Wifi και λαμβανω κανονικα απο το δικο μου wifi router
Αν βαλω και ενα usb wifi στο ιδιο pc πιανω μια ασυρματη συνδεση απο τον κατω οροφο που εχω τον κωδικο (μου τον εχουν δωσει), 
μπορω να συνδεθω με το wifi αυτο ταυτοχρονα με το δικο μου? 
Μπορω να σερφαρω δηλαδη με την δικη μου συνδεση κ να κατεβαζω torrent με την αλλη ταυτοχρονα?

----------


## yiapap

> εχω σταθερο υπολογιστη με ενσωματωμένο Wifi και λαμβανω κανονικα απο το δικο μου wifi router
> Αν βαλω και ενα usb wifi στο ιδιο pc πιανω μια ασυρματη συνδεση απο τον κατω οροφο που εχω τον κωδικο (μου τον εχουν δωσει), 
> μπορω να συνδεθω με το wifi αυτο ταυτοχρονα με το δικο μου? 
> Μπορω να σερφαρω δηλαδη με την δικη μου συνδεση κ να κατεβαζω torrent με την αλλη ταυτοχρονα?


Nαι, απλά χρειάζεσαι κάποια εφαρμογή "routing" στον Η/Υ σου. Με λίγο ψάξιμο βρήκα αυτήν που λογικά θα σου κάνει.

----------


## stelios4711

Με λίγα λόγια όχι δεν γίνεται
Καταρχήν για να συνδεθείς ταυτόχρονα θα πρέπει τα δύο router θα πρέπει να έχουν διαφορετικό DHCP, αν και τα δύο έχουν 192.168.0.1 θα μπορείς να συνδεθείς ή στο ένα ή στο άλλο 
Αν υποθέσουμε όμως ότι έχουν διαφορετικό DHCP και πάρουν διεύθυνση και οι δύο κάρτες δικτύου θα βγαίνει στο internet αυτή που είναι πρώτη στη σειρά
Για να δεις ποια σύνδεση είναι πρώτη μπορείς να γράψεις σε μια γραμμή εντολών 


```
netstat -rn | more
```

----------


## blackjack

Υπαρχουν προγραμματα οπως το connectify που το κανουν πολυ ευκολα χωρις πολλα μπερδεματα. Μεχρι 10 διαφορετικες συνδεσεις μπορεις να ενωσεις με αυτο, επιγειες, ασυρματες, τα παντα. Και στα ενωνει σε μια συνδεση με ταχυτητα το συνολο των συνδεσεων που βαζεις. Κανει και αλλα πραγματα οπως διαμοιρασμο της συνδεσης κτλ.
Θα το βρεις στα καλυτερα μαγαζια...  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Με λίγα λόγια όχι δεν γίνεται
> Καταρχήν για να συνδεθείς ταυτόχρονα θα πρέπει τα δύο router θα πρέπει να έχουν διαφορετικό DHCP, αν και τα δύο έχουν 192.168.0.1 θα μπορείς να συνδεθείς ή στο ένα ή στο άλλο 
> Αν υποθέσουμε όμως ότι έχουν διαφορετικό DHCP και πάρουν διεύθυνση και οι δύο κάρτες δικτύου θα βγαίνει στο internet αυτή που είναι πρώτη στη σειρά
> Για να δεις ποια σύνδεση είναι πρώτη μπορείς να γράψεις σε μια γραμμή εντολών 
> 
> 
> ```
> netstat -rn | more
> ```


Στέλιο λάθος κάνεις. Καταρχήν δεν μιλάμε για 2 router, αλλά και για δύο router να μιλούσαμε υπάρχουν τρόποι να επιλύσεις τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις (ενδεικτικά, οι 2 router και οι δύο κάρτες να είναι σε διαφορετικά subnets). Απλά χρειάζεσαι μια εφαρμογή η οποία θα αναλαμβάνει τη δρομολόγηση προς τον έναν ή τον άλλον router.

----------


## stelios4711

> Στέλιο λάθος κάνεις. Καταρχήν δεν μιλάμε για 2 router, αλλά και για δύο router να μιλούσαμε υπάρχουν τρόποι να επιλύσεις τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις (ενδεικτικά, οι 2 router και οι δύο κάρτες να είναι σε διαφορετικά subnets). Απλά χρειάζεσαι μια εφαρμογή η οποία θα αναλαμβάνει τη δρομολόγηση προς τον έναν ή τον άλλον router.


Σε μένα πάντως με 2 ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις στο ίδιο router μια ασύρματη και μία ενσύρματη όταν ζητούσα κάτι από το server ερχόταν με 7mb/s 
Τα windows δίνανε προτεραιότητα στην ασύρματη κάρτα, χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω χειροκίνητα αυτή τη προτεραιότητα ώστε να είναι προεπιλεγμένη η ενσύρματη σύνδεση 
Ίσως ένα software να μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό και πολλά περισσότερα αλλά δεν είναι λύση ρύθμισης δικτύου, πχ σε άλλο λειτουργικό (mac linux) θα πρέπει πάλι να βρεις software να το κάνει δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το ρυθμίσεις μόνος σου

----------


## yiapap

> Σε μένα πάντως με 2 ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις στο ίδιο router μια ασύρματη και μία ενσύρματη όταν ζητούσα κάτι από το server ερχόταν με 7mb/s 
> Τα windows δίνανε προτεραιότητα στην ασύρματη κάρτα, χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω χειροκίνητα αυτή τη προτεραιότητα ώστε να είναι προεπιλεγμένη η ενσύρματη σύνδεση 
> Ίσως ένα software να μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό και πολλά περισσότερα αλλά δεν είναι λύση ρύθμισης δικτύου, πχ σε άλλο λειτουργικό (mac linux) θα πρέπει πάλι να βρεις software να το κάνει δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το ρυθμίσεις μόνος σου


Mα το λέω από την αρχή ότι χρειάζεται εφαρμογή που κάνει routing! Και είναι απόλυτα λογικό. Και σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο λειτουργικό πάλι χρειάζεσαι εφαρμογή ή υπηρεσία.
Για την ακρίβεια θεωρητικά γίνεται από το λειτουργικό μέσω static routes, στην πράξη όμως, στα Windows, αυτό είναι προβληματικό.
Και το ότι χρειάζεται software δεν είναι τραγικό. Στο post μου δίνω link προς freeware εφαρμογή στην οποία επιλέγεις κάθε εφαρμογή από ποιο gateway (router) θα βγει!

----------


## iparout

> Υπαρχουν προγραμματα οπως το connectify που το κανουν πολυ ευκολα χωρις πολλα μπερδεματα. Μεχρι 10 διαφορετικες συνδεσεις μπορεις να ενωσεις με αυτο, επιγειες, ασυρματες, τα παντα. Και στα ενωνει σε μια συνδεση με ταχυτητα το συνολο των συνδεσεων που βαζεις. Κανει και αλλα πραγματα οπως διαμοιρασμο της συνδεσης κτλ.
> Θα το βρεις στα καλυτερα μαγαζια...


Το κατέβασα το πρόγραμμα γιατί θέλω να το δοκιμάσω. Έχω 2 router που εκπέμπουν wifi στο σπίτι και θέλω να συνδυάσω τα 2 δίκτυα αυτά  στο laptop. Το πρόγραμμα βλέπει όμως μονο το δίκτυο με το οποία είναι ήδη συνδεδεμένο το laptop. Προφανώς η onboard wifi card του laptop δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί ταυτόχρονα και με τα δύο δίκτυα, έτσι δεν είναι ?

----------


## yiapap

> Προφανώς η onboard wifi card του laptop δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί ταυτόχρονα και με τα δύο δίκτυα, έτσι δεν είναι ?


Προφανώς.

----------


## iparout

> Προφανώς.


Thanks ! Θα ποστάρω τότε καινούριο Thread σχετικά με την δικτύωση του σπιτιού μου γιατί είμαι τελείως αδαής !

----------

